# Having hard time eat clean



## AChickwitgunz (Jan 17, 2017)

I try to eat clean as much as i can .. but i work second shift and drive a hour back and fourth to work..i work 2 to 1030 but leave my house at noon..i workout after work time i get home its 2 am.. im asking beside food prep which we do for our lunch druing the week .. what can i do to stay on track


----------



## Milo (Jan 17, 2017)

What's the problem specifically?


----------



## AChickwitgunz (Jan 17, 2017)

I start good with grab something  healthy in the morning but wednesday its easy for me to run by Wendy's or kfc or McDonalds  cause im short on time or just tired


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jan 17, 2017)

I'd recommend forgetting about eating "clean" and focusing on calories and optimizing your macros. Once you have those 2 dialed in, and can adhere to the plan, the you can start thinking about making healthier choices 

A good place to start is by checking out this must read sticky:
https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/10255-A-Primer-on-DCA-IIFYM-for-Aspiring-Dieters


----------



## snake (Jan 17, 2017)

Eating clean has little to do with the height of the sun in the sky. If you have a long drive in, grab a coffee and a protein bar for the ride.... or start chewing. Okay, that last one works but is a bad health choice. Sorry


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 17, 2017)

Maybe try to take suff with you that you can eat quickly that you feel is more healthy.  Weekends or days off can be used to make stuff in advance, although many people prefer not to spend their time doing food prep.  But like the brothers above said, your body knows proteins, carbs, and fats, not where you got it from.


----------



## corvettels3 (Jan 17, 2017)

If you really want it you'll figure out what you need to do. Like you I work from 1-10 and  I have no issues. Make it happen brother..


----------



## deejeff442 (Jan 17, 2017)

I used to eat clean . Drove me nuts and wouldn't eat enough. Depends where your physical level is at. I am pretty lean and need to eat.McDonald's to put weight on. Even when I ate clean I could barely put on weight. Like said above its all about calories. Better to eat McDonald's then nothing.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 17, 2017)

Stop eating clean. Problem solved


----------



## Longandhard (Jan 18, 2017)

Meal prep Sunday. Have it ready! Preparation and consistency is the name of the game. If you can't control yourself just ask yourself how bad do you want it. How bad do you want to achieve your goals. How important is it to you? Do you have any goals? I drive an hour to and from work and work tens as a welder. Train an hour and a half to 2 hours a day after work.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 18, 2017)

Meal prep 2 days a week.  Make enough for 3-4 more meals.  

Eat something's like oatmeal n Greek yogurt, liquid egg whites in your shakes, granola, etc that will help meet macros & are quick but still pretty healthy 

I eat tons of jasmine rice, 3 eggs n 10 whites mixed up.  Tad bit of soy n sweet n sour.  

Once in a while I'll add chicken or bacon for flavor, macros n to switch it up.  

Just ground beef n brown rice with a veggie of choice is solid and can be made in bulk and heated up.  


Once you have lots of prepped food in the fridge just grab a couple containers n go.  

GL


----------



## Longandhard (Jan 18, 2017)

What gymrat said. Also if you can store at work get you a blender and keep your items for a shake if you don't have time to prep. Nanas, oats, tuna, egg whites, peanut butter. Stuff like that


----------



## MS1605 (Jan 18, 2017)

snake said:


> Eating clean has little to do with the height of the sun in the sky. If you have a long drive in, grab a coffee and a protein bar for the ride.... or start chewing. Okay, that last one works but is a bad health choice. Sorry



lol When I read the OP that was my first thought. I worked 3rd shift for a while and the time you are awake has nothing to do with what you put in your mouth. 




...OK what time of day it is and and what some guys around here put in their mouths might have some correlation but that's a completely different topic. 


But seriously what I have learned is that if what you are eating is such a pain in the ass to make/prep/store/heat up/ whatever, or you just dont like it that much, you are never going to stick with it long term and thats the goal. Nothing in this game comes quick or lasts forever. Its all about finding what works for you that fits into your goals/needs and going from there. Do whatever you have to to make what you must eat to obtain your goals as doable as possible or else you will stick with it this week but every time you pass that wendys it will bring you closer and closer to just skipping whats right and doing whats easy. 


.02


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 18, 2017)

AChickwitgunz said:


> I try to eat clean as much as i can .. but i work second shift and drive a hour back and fourth to work..i work 2 to 1030 but leave my house at noon..i workout after work time i get home its 2 am.. im asking beside food prep which we do for our lunch druing the week .. what can i do to stay on track



Eating clean is such a horseshit term in my opinion. Calories, proteins, fats and carbs are what your body uses. How much of those it gets and from what sources is up to you. Eating "clean" is just like eating "healthy" both terms are quite relative and vary per person in my opinion. Hit your calories first. Once you master that, then focus on what is making up those calories. Too hungry? Maybe something high cal and less filling needs to be replaced with something else. Too full, having to cram the food in because it's all chicken breast and broccoli? Add in a Pop-Tart or something similar. It's all a math game with multiple ways to reach the target goal.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 19, 2017)

trodizzle said:


> Eating clean is such a horseshit term in my opinion. Calories, proteins, fats and carbs are what your body uses. How much of those it gets and from what sources is up to you. Eating "clean" is just like eating "healthy" both terms are quite relative and vary per person in my opinion. Hit your calories first. Once you master that, then focus on what is making up those calories. Too hungry? Maybe something high cal and less filling needs to be replaced with something else. Too full, having to cram the food in because it's all chicken breast and broccoli? Add in a Pop-Tart or something similar. It's all a math game with multiple ways to reach the target goal.



It is a term to describe eating foods that are good for you versus foods that have a bunch of stuff that isnt good for you in them.

Oatmeal  = Healthy Clean

Captain Crunch = not healthy 

Both have oats but one has a bunch of other stuff in it like sweeteners syrups artificial flavors and stuff that arent good for you


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jan 19, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> It is a term to describe eating foods that are good for you versus foods that have a bunch of stuff that isnt good for you in them.



Except it isn't.

At various points throughout history eating "clean" has involved avoiding fruit, dairy, saturated fats, paying attention to the GI index and a bunch of other retarded stuff that is completely contradictory to what a "healthy" diet should be. Diz is right - its a horseshit term with no fixed definition. 

You want to eat healthy? Then say that, don't give me this "clean" bullshit.


----------



## Longandhard (Jan 19, 2017)

Yea oatmeal- slow carb.  Captain crunch- fast=sugar=straight to energy/fat


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 19, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> It is a term to describe eating foods that are good for you versus foods that have a bunch of stuff that isnt good for you in them.
> 
> Oatmeal  = Healthy Clean
> 
> ...


Please cite your source. 


You just reinforced his point.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 19, 2017)

Wtf is wrong with captain crunch? ?


----------



## Longandhard (Jan 19, 2017)

Seeker said:


> Wtf is wrong with captain crunch? ?



Nothing at all


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 19, 2017)

Longandhard said:


> Yea oatmeal- slow carb.  Captain crunch- fast=sugar=straight to energy/fat




So yes, oatmeal is a slow digesting carb and captain crunch is a fast digesting one. But in general, your body doesn't give a ****. When it's broken down, both end up as glucose. Now, depending on your needs at the time, either could fit your needs and be considered "healthy" for YOU. Maybe you need to stay full longer and keep your cals low, the oatmeal may be the way to go. Maybe you need more calories to bulk or gain weight or need a faster digesting carb to replenish tapped glucose reserves, captain crunch may be "healthy" for YOU at that time. Just some things to consider.


----------



## Longandhard (Jan 19, 2017)

trodizzle said:


> So yes, oatmeal is a slow digesting carb and captain crunch is a fast digesting one. But in general, your body doesn't give a ****. When it's broken down, both end up as glucose. Now, depending on your needs at the time, either could fit your needs and be considered "healthy" for YOU. Maybe you need to stay full longer and keep your cals low, the oatmeal may be the way to go. Maybe you need more calories to bulk or gain weight or need a faster digesting carb to replenish tapped glucose reserves, captain crunch may be "healthy" for YOU at that time. Just some things to consider.



Exactly. Good explaination dizzle


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 19, 2017)

Eating clean = baked white meat chicken breast 

Dirty = kentucky fried chicken

Regardless of the way a selected few people think the definition ought to be this is how people in general use the term.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 19, 2017)

Longandhard said:


> Yea oatmeal- slow carb.  Captain crunch- fast=sugar=straight to energy/fat



I suggest reading up more on de novo lipogenesis and how carbs aren't turned into fats like you seem to think. In this study, 500g of malto dextrose was given to lean and obese participants and a whopping (sarcasm) 3-4g of fat was synthesized.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 19, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> Eating clean = baked white meat chicken breast
> 
> Dirty = kentucky fried chicken
> 
> Regardless of the way a selected few people think the definition ought to be this is how people in general use the term.



No. Vegetarians and vegans think chicken is dirty..:


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 19, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> Eating clean = baked white meat chicken breast
> 
> Dirty = kentucky fried chicken
> 
> Regardless of the way a selected few people think the definition ought to be this is how people in general use the term.


You're comparing apples and oranges. The kfc simply has more fat and carbs that need taken out elsewhere in the diet. That's the whole point of "IIFYM"


----------



## Seeker (Jan 19, 2017)

My  concern with following iifym is if you're on a defecit and you indulge in certain foods to early in the day you will peak your macros too early and you just might be stuck sucking your thumb for the rest of the day. Haha.


----------



## Joliver (Jan 19, 2017)

Seeker said:


> Wtf is wrong with captain crunch? ?



It's like a meat grinder for the roof of your mouth.


----------



## Longandhard (Jan 19, 2017)

The only time you need fast carbs are post workout and at breakfast period. Everyone's insulin sensitivity is different and iifym doesn't work for everyone. Timing is everything with carbs assuming your eating 7 meals a day which you should and I prefer to do. The majority of people I've seen that do iifym doesn't looke all that great depending on what they are taking drug wise what their goals are etc. you can't pull the shit Juan morel does and expect to get away with it lmao unless you just gain on a stupid low amount of calories. Some people have gifted metabolisms. I don't care what a study says . There is a study on the "internet" contradicting everything! You have to figure out how to utilize carbs on your own for your own body. I only utilize fast carbs for glycogen replenishment not for energy to run throughout the day so post workout and breakfast


----------



## Longandhard (Jan 19, 2017)

Eat kfc 4 meals a day then eat a grilled chicken breast 4 meals a day following. See which one makes you feel better lol. I prefer to eat clean. I just feel better doing it. I don't feel sluggish throughout the day I work harder I train harder etc. junk food makes me feel like shit. Do I love it? Absolutely but I limit my cheat days. I'm a little Debbie destroyer! Pizza! McDonald's! Popeyes! Ice cream! Cake! Captain crunch! Gummy worms!


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 19, 2017)

Joliver said:


> It's like a meat grinder for the roof of your mouth.




Very valid point, lol.


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 19, 2017)

Seeker said:


> My  concern with following iifym is if you're on a defecit and you indulge in certain foods to early in the day you will peak your macros too early and you just might be stuck sucking your thumb for the rest of the day. Haha.



Good point, IIFYM take a bit of planning and figuring out what to eat and when so this doesn't happen. I've been there though!


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 19, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> You're comparing apples and oranges. The kfc simply has more fat and carbs that need taken out elsewhere in the diet. That's the whole point of "IIFYM"



The point is that is how the word "clean" is used in general.

Do I look like I give a fck about eating healthy or clean ?

I eat pizza all day and wash it down with root beer.


----------



## Longandhard (Jan 19, 2017)

My question is why cut back on other meals and flip flop things around so you can have a little Debbie or 2? Why? I really want to eat this so I'm gonna fit it in my "macros" lol so I'll just cut spmething out or slide something else in. I'll go without here or fast for 4 hours so I can have this. Just plan a cheat meal/day and prep your food and have it with you at all times. It's that simple


----------



## CardinalJacked (Jan 19, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ge3NPxoCuAI

Layne Norton on "Clean Eating"


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jan 19, 2017)

Longandhard said:


> I don't care what a study says


This is pretty much self-admittance of your reluctance to learn, so there is no point arguing about anything with you 

Suffice to say, you have no idea about the inferiority of nutrient timing in comparison to cals & macros or how most eating disorders begin.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 19, 2017)

CardinalJacked said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ge3NPxoCuAI
> 
> Layne Norton on "Clean Eating"



4:20 to 4:30 money shot.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 19, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> The point is that is how the word "clean" is used in general.
> 
> Do I look like I give a fck about eating healthy or clean ?
> 
> I eat pizza all day and wash it down with root beer.


Come on dude that's exactly what we're trying to say lol. That the way people use the term "clean eating" is bullshit.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 19, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> Come on dude that's exactly what we're trying to say lol. That the way people use the term "clean eating" is bullshit.



Am starting to understand it now 

Need videos to help me I am not a good reader.


----------



## MS1605 (Jan 19, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> Am starting to understand it now
> 
> Need videos to help me I am not a good reader.



You have no idea how many times I have had this moment on this board. "yea dumb mother ****er, that is what we have been trying to tell you the whole time" and im just like oooooh... 

Think detox thread roughly 8 months ago?


----------



## Longandhard (Jan 19, 2017)

MrRippedZilla said:


> This is pretty much self-admittance of your reluctance to learn, so there is no point arguing about anything with you
> 
> Suffice to say, you have no idea about the inferiority of nutrient timing in comparison to cals & macros or how most eating disorders begin.



Studies show you that 30 to 50 grams of protein per day is all that's need too. How much protein do you eat? And I got my nutrition down to what works well for me and that's what it boils down to. Just because I don't agree doesn't mean I don't know jack about nutrient timing. Some people do great with fast carbs throughout the day. I don't but they are only necessary at certain times anyway but hey I'm no aceto right?


----------



## TriniJuice (Jan 19, 2017)

Seeker said:


> Wtf is wrong with captain crunch? ?



Cinnamon Toast Crunch is better....


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 19, 2017)

Longandhard said:


> The only time you need fast carbs are post workout and at breakfast period.



Horseshit. 



> Everyone's insulin sensitivity is different and iifym doesn't work for everyone.



Yes it does. IIFYM is followed by every single person who calculates macros they need and fills those macros with food. 



> Timing is everything with carbs assuming your eating 7 meals a day which you should and I prefer to do.



More horseshit. Timing is a very, very small part of the big picture and it's so individualized it cannot be generalized as one should eat 7 times a day. I prefer having something called a life lol. 



> The majority of people I've seen that do iifym doesn't looke all that great depending on what they are taking drug wise what their goals are etc.



The vast majority of the people eating chicken and broccoli 7 times a day look like shit too 



> you can't pull the shit Juan morel does and expect to get away with it lmao unless you just gain on a stupid low amount of calories.



I can name many people who eat whatever they want and have amazi physiques but also have piss poor genetics. Try again. 



> Some people have gifted metabolisms. I don't care what a study says . There is a study on the "internet" contradicting everything! You have to figure out how to utilize carbs on your own for your own body. I only utilize fast carbs for glycogen replenishment not for energy to run throughout the day so post workout and breakfast



You don't care what studies say bc you can't interpret them. Try learning to interpret them properly and you'll find more use for them. 



Longandhard said:


> Eat kfc 4 meals a day then eat a grilled chicken breast 4 meals a day following. See which one makes you feel better lol. I prefer to eat clean. I just feel better doing it. I don't feel sluggish throughout the day I work harder I train harder etc. junk food makes me feel like shit. Do I love it? Absolutely but I limit my cheat days. I'm a little Debbie destroyer! Pizza! McDonald's! Popeyes! Ice cream! Cake! Captain crunch! Gummy worms!



We all have campfire stories to share as well. That doesn't make it correct or factual.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 19, 2017)

Longandhard said:


> Studies show you that 30 to 50 grams of protein per day is all that's need too. How much protein do you eat? And I got my nutrition down to what works well for me and that's what it boils down to. Just because I don't agree doesn't mean I don't know jack about nutrient timing. Some people do great with fast carbs throughout the day. I don't but they are only necessary at certain times anyway but hey I'm no aceto right?



Please point to one (1) single study that says that. I'll wait....


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jan 19, 2017)

Longandhard said:


> Studies show you that 30 to 50 grams of protein per day is all that's need too. How much protein do you eat? And I got my nutrition down to what works well for me and that's what it boils down to. Just because I don't agree doesn't mean I don't know jack about nutrient timing. Some people do great with fast carbs throughout the day. I don't but they are only necessary at certain times anyway but hey I'm no aceto right?



Cite this non-existent study 

By admitting that you don't care what science has to say, your admitting that you don't care about learning. 
By not caring about learning, your knowledge base is inevitably going to be limited - this is evidenced by your views on nutrient timing through this thread.

This really isn't hard to understand man - by only learning through self-experimentation, your clueless about the inferiority of nutrient timing in comparison to cals & macros or how most eating disorders begin. That's just the way it is.


----------



## Longandhard (Jan 19, 2017)

Google it. There are plenty lol


----------



## automatondan (Jan 19, 2017)

Longandhard said:


> Google it. There are plenty lol



Dude, just quit while you are behind...


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 19, 2017)

Longandhard said:


> Google it. There are plenty lol



If you can't find one that's all you need to say lol. If you can't or won't back up what you say then your word doesn't mean very much now does it?


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 19, 2017)

If you can't find one that's all you need to say :32 (18):


----------



## Longandhard (Jan 19, 2017)

https://breakingmuscle.com/fuel/how-much-protein-do-you-need-science-weighs-in

Here's one study.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Jan 19, 2017)

Longandhard said:


> https://breakingmuscle.com/fuel/how-much-protein-do-you-need-science-weighs-in
> 
> Here's one study.



Sure, a study.

Not an accredited one. BreakingMuscle.com?


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jan 19, 2017)

Longandhard said:


> https://breakingmuscle.com/fuel/how-much-protein-do-you-need-science-weighs-in
> 
> Here's one study.



1) That's not a study, its an article. 

2) The "study" within the article is only a commentary piece by a few researchers. 

3) The RDA has always been, and always will be, the minimal requirements the Food and Nutrition Board of the Institute of Medicine believes is necessary to avoid DEFICIENCY (in this case, stay alive) for the vast majority of the country (fat, inactive, folks). It has jackshit to do with with body recomposition. Context matters.

4) The RDA has been heavily criticized by the vast majority of the scientific community, something you should be aware of if you had any desire to learn and/or knew you how to correctly interpret data (your "there is a study on the internet contradicting everything" suggests you don't).

5) Both points 3 & 4 are actually explained within the commentary piece. It was literally devoted to explaining why you shouldn't take the RDA seriously and how people misinterpret the recommendations. 
That's hilarious. YOU are doing the exact thing the paper is telling you not do. Proof that you didn't even bother to read what your referencing - ****ing LOL.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 20, 2017)

MrRippedZilla said:


> 1) That's not a study, its an article.
> 
> 2) The "study" within the article is only a commentary piece by a few researchers.
> 
> ...



You're*

10char

score 1 for tool


----------



## automatondan (Jan 20, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> You're*
> 
> 10char
> 
> score 1 for tool



Zilla almost always uses the wrong "you're/your" Ive never said anything about it in the past, but my OCD just cant take it anymore....


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jan 20, 2017)

automatondan said:


> Zilla almost always uses the wrong "you're/your" Ive never said anything about it in the past, but my OCD just cant take it anymore....



All the content I provide you guys and all I get is some bitching about my you're/yours. I see how it is.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 20, 2017)

MrRippedZilla said:


> All the content I provide you guys and all I get is some bitching about my you're/yours. I see how it is.



When you score a goal on a wizard you ****ing brag about it!


Thanks though


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 20, 2017)

Longandhard said:


> https://breakingmuscle.com/fuel/how-much-protein-do-you-need-science-weighs-in
> 
> Here's one study.



How can you sit there and tell me there's a study to contradict everything when you don't even know what a study is? Plus everything that RippedZilla said.


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Jan 24, 2017)

That's the only way I could put on any weight was to not worry about eating clean I look for the most calories , I burn so many during the day at work so I have to make sure I eat more calories than I burn off so for me it's easier for me to eat not so clean . I eat anywhere from 4,000 to 4,500 cal a day , I finally figured my body out with my food consumption on gaining weight , but when I'm home I try to eat as best as I can that way I mix it up , clean / not clean !!! Like they said keep it simple


----------

